# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  не выгрузить РСВ из 1С 7,7

## ИванПетров

Помогите пожалуйста. Установил регламентированную отчетность за 1 квартал 2011. Из программы не выгрузить РСВ на дискету или флэш. Пишет: Форма РСВ-1 ПФР: Раздел 4.3: 
не найдено значение элемента ДатаЗаписиВреестре.
Форма РСВ-1 ПФР: Раздел 4.3: 
не найдено значение элемента НомерЗаписиВреестре.
Не удалось выгрузить Форма РСВ-1         Как быть не знаю:confused:

----------


## OXI-06

У меня такое же было. Я не программист, поэтому сделала так: загрузила в другую базу свободную эту рег отчетность, внесла все данные вручную и не стала сохранять пустые страницы, просто их распечатала.

----------


## Разработчик

Идете в конфигуратор.
Открываете файл Ваша база 1С\ExtForms\Rp11q2.grp\rcv107.ert.
Идете на 711 строку - там такой текст
			Если (НаименованиеЭлемента = "ДатаЗаписиВреестре") Тогда

				Если ПустоеЗначение(ЗначениеЭл  мента) = 0 Тогда
					ЗначениеЭлемента = Формат(ЗначениеЭлемента, "Д ДДММГГГГ");
				КонецЕсли;

				Если (ПустоеЗначение(ЗначениеЭл  емента) = 1) Тогда
					Сообщить(НаимРазделаОтчет   + " 
					|не найдено значение элемента " + НаименованиеЭлемента + ".", "!"); 

					// Обнаружена ошибка при выгрузке. Файл выгрузки сформирован не будет.
					флОшибкаВВыгрузке = 1;

				КонецЕсли;


			КонецЕсли;

			Если (НаименованиеЭлемента = "НомерЗаписиВреестре") Тогда


				Если (ПустоеЗначение(ЗначениеЭл  емента) = 1) Тогда
					Сообщить(НаимРазделаОтчет   + " 
					|не найдено значение элемента " + НаименованиеЭлемента + ".", "!"); 

					// Обнаружена ошибка при выгрузке. Файл выгрузки сформирован не будет.
					флОшибкаВВыгрузке = 1;

				КонецЕсли;


			КонецЕсли;

Выделяете и закомментариваете.
Сохраняетесь.
Выгружаете отчетность.

----------

L_N (12.07.2011)

----------


## L_N

Все правильно, кроме того, что файл не "Открываете файл Ваша база 1С\ExtForms\Rp11q2.grp\rcv107.ert", а "Открываете файл Ваша база 1С\ExtForms\Rp11q2.grp\rcv106.ert". И все работает. Спасибо огромное за подсказку!

---------- Post added at 18:53 ---------- Previous post was at 18:16 ----------

Все хорошо выгружается, только когда все выгрузилось возникает другая проблема. При тестировании полученного XML в программе "CheckXML" возникают ошибки по полю "ДатаЗаписиВреестре", а также следующая ошибка "Нарушена структура блока. Отсутствует обязательный элемент (либо нарушен порядок следования элементов). 
Ожидался элемент: СведенияОработникеИнвалид  е". Непонятно совсем, одно лечим, другое калечим. Интересно эту ошибку закроет 1С и когда собственно. Последнее время с конфигурациями 7.7 все как то не хорошо.

---------- Post added at 19:12 ---------- Previous post was at 18:53 ----------

Если первая проблема "ДатаЗаписиВреесте"- решается подстановкой нужной даты в  XML файл, то вторая "***Ошибка при проверке 1-го документа РАСЧЕТ_ПО_СТРАХОВЫМ_ВЗНОСА  _НА_ОПС_И_ОМС_ПЛАТЕЛЬЩИКАМИ  _ПРОИЗВОДЯЩИМИ_ВЫПЛАТЫ_ФЛ по схеме..." - хуже, может кто знает?

----------


## S_GRAY

12.07.2011 Обновлен комплект форм регламентированной отчетности (11q2002) за II квартал 2011 года, думаю, что выше упомянутые проблемы там исправлены.

----------


## L_N

Будем надеяться, его пока в обновлении 1С не наблюдается.

----------


## L_N

Проблема однако не ушла с обновлением отчетности... Видимо эту ошибку они так и не удосужились исправить, печально.

---------- Post added at 22:15 ---------- Previous post was at 22:11 ----------

Ошибки те же, при изменении в конфигураторе, отчет начинает выгружаться, при проверке не проходит тест.

----------


## Разработчик

Если не сохранять разделы с пониженным тарифом, то ошибка не вылазит и файл тестируется без ошибок.

----------


## Циля

Я эту проблему решила вот как: в регламентированной отчетности есть раздел "Обслуживание сохраненных данных". Открываете этот раздел и видите все сохраненные разделы РСВ-1, напротив раздела 4.3 ставите галочку в квадратике слева и удаляете его. Все отлично выгружается , проверяется и сдается в ПФР. Я так делала 1 и 2 квартал 2011года. Прежде чем удалять, естественно весь отчет нужно распечатать.

----------


## lobster

Можно создать новый отчет, заполнить и сохранить только нужные листы. Все тестируется без ошибок.

----------


## Cheshki

Помогите пожалуйста нужны обновления для 1С Предприятие 7.7 Казахстан.
12q1001
11q2002
11q2001	
11q1002

Можно отправить мне на super_bashmak@bk.ru 
 P.s - В долгу не останусь.... Очень надо

----------

